# Our First walk trough haunt!! 2007



## c6gunner (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi everyone.....!
well whew!!!! 2007 done and the garage is still framed!!! LOL
I made a 2 hall room walkthrough this year......

a definate improvement on last year! we just used black material to try to make a walk through, but didn't really work well........so this year we used 4x8 sheets of OSB and 1x2's to frame it......worked well, big time! a huge difference in the "feel" of the haunt!

http://www.vikingdarkworks.ca/Haunt 2007.html

also prop page! enjoy!

http://www.vikingdarkworks.ca/props.html


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Great look and lighting on that coffin. Reminds of Terror Syndicate stuff. And congrats on your first walkthrough. I think they add that extra element of suspense. Great prop work overall.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice work


----------

